# P45



## mathewsman (Mar 3, 2008)

I picked up the kahr p45 Today only put about 18 rounds through it today it shoots well haven't really got to see how accurate it was just yet.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mathewsman said:


> I picked up the kahr p45 Today only put about 18 rounds through it today it shoots well haven't really got to see how accurate it was just yet.


Congrats on the purchase. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------

